#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  過去的部落區版面相關文 集中處

## Wolfy

受付中...

詳情請參考
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=447

----------


## 藍德

好好好~我要申請!(舉爪)

以文學,小說內容為主的"吟遊獅人的樂章"(哼哼哼...自以為浪漫...= =")

拜託摟~XD

----------


## Wolfy

拉昂的個人版開張囉~~~

----------


## Fenrir

我也想申請一個版耶..
不過灌水版好像可以用冷凍庫(萬年笑話)來代替...
開個遊戲討論區嗎~?個人灌水版呢~?(嘎阿阿阿~抱頭...轉轉轉XD)
好吧...麻煩來個噗嗯仔的灌水版好了...
內容以閒聊&討論電玩or網遊為主吧...(說穿了...這就是我的第1.2專長XD)
麻煩了...謝謝^^"

----------


## Wolfy

噗嗯仔的版已經弄好了~~

----------


## Fenrir

呀~謝謝~
很高興能替大家服務~XD
不過版面管理設定還要慢慢摸索呢...^^"

----------


## 潞的Q

我也來申請各板啦^^"

充滿沒人看懂的無聊論證,以及極度主觀的音樂評論
愛與勇氣與希望的大冒險
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
板名請命名為二律悖反(一秒)

----------


## ocarina2112

可不可以再多一個灌水版~~

版名就給他叫..."風從虎嘯"好了...XD

----------


## lion

版面名稱:2005-KOVU**討論區
版面描述:****聚會行程、住宿之籌備
用途:私人隱形版 
權限:特定帳號[*]
申請單位 :獅仔隊活動組 
申請人:台灣高浮 
使用期限 2005/4/12 (約2週)

*處已補件至版面管理員 狼王白牙

----------


## ocarina2112

想要申請一個版~~

版面名稱就叫....
「大貓的日語教室」好了~XP

版面描述:
基本上以一些簡單的單字、文法為主
內容以補充解釋居多

(雖然大家應該都有線上翻譯字典之類了啦...@@)

----------


## 狼王白牙

看版已開啟, 版主請加油  :楚楚可憐:

----------


## Kofu

想了一下~既然不可能現在突然弄個網站出來[對網站又沒經驗]還是在這邊申請一個版好了,內容是關於美國這邊furry的見聞這樣,如果弄成個人版的話也可以,可能貼一些我們這個州的事情阿~照片阿~~或是18+的東西也有可能[18+應該不奇怪吧??如果真的有那種新聞啦~~]


大概主要就是美國獸界跟我自己的事情的版這樣(簡單說是炫耀版XD)~~[芬尼克狐那PO就算是了]

標題用Furries in America行嗎?[其他有什麼建議的說不定會更好喔~]

這樣先~~

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

(舉爪) 那我也申請一個好了
拿來貼一些 我認為都要知道 或是都該得到的東西上來好了
(雖然可能不常貼orz) 順便當日記版..

名子叫做  穆凌的資料夾 好了._.

----------


## 翼緋麟

名稱:傲瀨之山


用途:收集狼嚎計畫的各種資料用的版

----------


## 未來

＼（︿＿︿）我也可以要一個ㄇ？？
名字叫做湛藍的天空下
用途．．．．日記吧？？
拜託摟～～

----------


## 紫月狼

我也要申請一個~~不知道可不可以
名字:GP小說日誌
用途"是寫小說還有日記跟趣事
拜託摟

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

- - 我也要~!

名字:紅獅的畫圖日記
通途:生活中的繪畫日記.

- - 請評審吧.

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

名字:狼肯的雜物櫃

用途:個人版.日記.紀錄心情雜記和生活趣事

----------


## 平川野

我也想申請一個... ...我夠資格嗎?^^"

版名:野馬的草原

用途:日記,繪圖日記,心情雜記,記錄生活中的瑣事,個人的漫畫連載,小說連載.我通通放在這裡面~

----------


## 狐狸

白牙你好~
我想要申請一個討論版

以獸化為主題唷~

版面名稱:獸化實驗室
版面描述:討論獸化方法、獸化週邊、獸化新聞、獸化議題、獸裝相關討論版
用途:專題討論
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章 

麻煩你囉!!謝謝你~白狼

----------


## 芬狼

我也要~~~白牙
我要用個<<占心房>>
用途 以貼 星座分析 心理測驗等等

謝謝摟XD

----------


## Katsuya XII

不好意思啦,kiba大,我想要申請一個版面,可以嗎?

版面名稱:克也的天空
版面描述:音樂,素材收集之用,要做個好網站的不能不來
用途: 公眾討論版 
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

----------


## 狼馬

版面名稱:狼馬的生活雜"燴"
版面描述:每週四格：周四～日之間出刊，個人畫作：不定期更新，生活日記：看心情寫囉～
用途:個人作品日記板
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

另外, 版面描述超過長度限制, 已代為暫定, 若須修改請再說一聲

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

拜託摟~謝謝^^
---
版面名稱:薩仔的小洞 
版面描述:堆放薩仔奇怪的文、日記和寵物照片...等
用途:個人日記板 
權限:註冊會員方可看見及回覆文章 *修改by 狼王白牙 2006-04-19*
---
再次謝謝~

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

----------


## 野狼1991

版面名稱:小野狼機車行
版面描述:放一些我(找到)的怪文.怪圖.怪測驗.怪遊戲和日記.....等
用途:個人日記版
權限:會員可看可回覆

拜託~
感謝~XD"

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

----------


## 玟琪

版面名稱:狂人的便利店
版面描述:個人隨筆.網路上抓到的東西~~
用途:個人日記版
權限:所有人皆可看.會員可回覆

感恩~

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

----------


## rix

版面名稱: "呆"狼的亂亂碎記錄本
版面描述: 練習繪、閑雜物、心情日記等物品的堆放処
用途: 個人日誌板
權限: 所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

-------------------------------
ありがとうございますm(_ _)m

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

----------


## 狼嚎

版面名稱:●狼嚎●Wolf Roar's Biography(若太長改為 ●狼嚎●Biography)
版面描述:我的日記.傳記.有意義的E-mail
用途:私人日記版
權限:所有會員均可看見(訪客看不見)

感謝m(_O_)m

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 會員登入才可以閱讀

----------


## 綠風

版面名稱:Green Fragment
版面描述:個人日記、電玩動漫音樂分享 
用途:個人日記版
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章


麻煩您了<(_ _)>

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## PandaTwo

版面名稱:小熊貓的小熊爪
版面描述:個人繪圖發表收集、小日記等
用途:個人日記版 
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章 


謝謝囉～

----------


## Kasar

版面名稱: 雜物紀錄本
版面描述: 心情日記等紀錄本
用途: 個人日誌板
權限: 所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## C牛

板面名稱:101風速牧場
板面描述:音樂與獸醫相關板
用途:獸醫方面資訊、音樂相關分享
權限:所有會員均可看見，註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## M.S.Keith

版面名稱:十二月之詩歌.月影.
版面描述:心情傳記.小說.RP與設定.
用途:RP與心情傳記.
權限:所有會員均可看見與留言.

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

版面名稱:Vagabond's Memoirs 
版面描述:以寓言遊記寫生活中的隨筆、親筆插圖與文學作品
用途: 一些評論文與作品的放置處
權限:所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## Kasar

版面名稱:雜物紀錄本
因為能上的時間不多,所以個版也一直沒更新
希望把它刪了,才不會佔用資源
謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

已刪除

文章自發表日算起於資源回收桶保留90天

----------


## 犬野

版面名稱:Nook Coffee's Shop
版面描述:放一些自己的作品跟日記
用途:個人日記版
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 殘月一狼

版面名稱:殘月的獨夜回廊
版面描述:日記為主
用途:放些心情隨筆和圖圖~~偶爾也甩幾張照片
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 狼王白牙

為了活絡公共區域之交流
以及未申請部落區看版之使用者公平性考量

部落區各看版之文章不計算入使用者發文數

本辦法於公佈日起7日後實施
每位會員之已發表文章數屆時將重新計算

*請公共區版主即日起勿再接受部落區版主的要求
將公共區域文章搬移至部落區 
以免造成回文之會員文章數減少*

----------


## 優洛那斯

版面名稱：The Aerospace's Logbook
版面描述：記載航天的里程碑文
用途：置放小說，隨筆畫與所有有關提斯的作品集
權限：所有會員均可看見，註冊會員均可回覆文章，僅有版主可以發表新主題

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

版名: The Aerospace's Logbook

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀, 註冊會員可回覆文章, 僅有版主可以發表新主題

----------


## 銀月貓

版面名稱:火燄之舞
版面描述: 紀錄我的生活旅程.心情畫
用途:放些日記圖畫 以及生活照
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

版面名稱:無神寺院
版面描述: 特設告解廳、碑誌與祕教經典
用途:解決獸迷生活疑難雜症、個人日誌(可能加插圖)及社團活動
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

那麼就麻煩白牙大了，感激不盡<(_ _)>

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## SHIBA INU

版面名稱:Maya‧Lion's Loves
版面描述: 百香果的狗窩
用途:放置喜歡的東西、心情碎碎念等等 
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

麻煩囉~

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 狼王白牙

理由:

1. 無暇同時兼顧站務、日常生活及自己的日記版

2. 部落區多個空間給有需要的會員

文章請轉移至適當看版


--
好  同意  :Cool:

----------


## 海豚

為了點閱方便,請不要再議動 惡魔的契約 個人版排序 
以目前為主 (第四排序)  謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

同意.

版面基本上不會再往上移動

但若有其他會員的版面內容值得提昇, 您的版面有可能會往下移動

----------


## MINE

版面名稱：ABC paradise
版面描述：An Enlish only living room
用途：For English only friends a relaxing area
         就是說讓英語系的獸友可以輕鬆回文，其他獸友也可以練習英文的地方
            美國獸版限於消息的傳達，並且一定要有中文
            這個版則是英文專門的
            可以的話，希望能放在公共區域，讓外國獸容易進入
            不行的話就放個人版囉
權限：所有會員均可看見，註冊會員均可回覆文章，註冊會員可以發表新主題

----------


## 狼王白牙

謝謝 MINE 跟 KOFU 的幫忙, 

Furries in America 版目前充當國際對外聯絡窗口

本次 ABC Paradise 版的申請案暫時撤回

如需要部落區版請再提出申請

----------


## SHIBA INU

個人版──Maya‧Lion's Loves想更改權限為"只限註冊會員進入"


麻煩版主大了!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

已完成修改

權限: 註冊會員方能進版及閱讀

----------


## 嵐隱

版面名稱:犬之里‧嵐隱的奇想
版面描述:ㄧ生雜物、幻想、歪想、亂想的堆放區域
用途:試著寫寫日記、人生心得、養寵物趣事，放置圖片或文章之類的，心靈寄託地~
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章


可以申請的話~謝謝KIBA囉~!!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 銀

版面名稱:樂園角落
版面描述:在狼之樂園的一處角落,住著一隻叫作"銀"的狼...
用途:寫寫札記.貼貼圖...等
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

您於公共區域發表太多一兩行聊天性質之文  駁回本次申請書

本王裁定: 請改善發文品質, 至文章數200篇以上時再提出申請書以審核資格.

----------


## 海豚

是否能改成所有人不開放狀態!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

已完成修改

權限: 

僅版主 , 及版主所指定之成員可以進版發文

請由最上方之會員群組編輯成員名單

----------


## 優洛那斯

這個嗎＠＠＂
先在此謝謝白牙大如此看重小的
將小的的個人版放那麼前面

但是我已經沒有什麼待在狼版的動力了
所以希望不留個掛念
把個人版給關閉了＠＠＂

抱歉，請你建版又請你關版！

----------


## 狼王白牙

已經關閉並刪除

論壇不會消失, 想回來的時候隨時回來吧

----------


## 楓狼

版面名稱:【皇室萌獸軍團】
版面描述:【皇室萌獸軍團】軍團總部
用途:團員連絡跟團體活動
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

Kiba大大~拜託摟^^~

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解部落區看板申請暨使用規範中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 快樂狼人

版面名稱:軍火庫
版面描述:研究槍械分享心得與推廣生存遊戲
用途:研究槍械分享心得與推廣生存遊戲
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章 

麻煩版大囉~!

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解部落區看板申請暨使用規範中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## WA. 璇

版面名稱:阿璇的工作室
版面描述:阿璇的日記，分享養動物的知識.......
用途:寫日記, 寫養動物的知識
權限:所有會員和不是會員均可看見, 所有會員和不是會員均可回覆文章

麻煩狼王啊!

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解部落區看板申請暨使用規範中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀, 訪客亦可以匿名*回覆*, 請妥善管理訪客發表之文章

----------


## 蒼楓

請白牙大辛苦一下囉~

那個.......可以拜託一下嗎?
個版名稱
幽暗的心理研究室

辛苦囉~(然後.....可以到5/20的時候才開嗎?那時候比較有空.......集中在假日的時間也不多了~不過6月開始會更多時間~我會好好經營的)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 請白牙大辛苦一下囉~
> 
> 那個.......可以拜託一下嗎?
> 個版名稱
> 幽暗的心理研究室
> 
> 辛苦囉~(然後.....可以到5/20的時候才開嗎?那時候比較有空.......集中在假日的時間也不多了~不過6月開始會更多時間~我會好好經營的)


沒問題  既然520當天才要宣誓就職   :海盜:  
這段時間可以好好的填寫申請表格
請依照正確格式填寫, 直接回覆在本主題即可:

版面名稱:
版面描述:
用途:
權限: (誰可以看見版面, 發表文章, 回覆主題? )

----------


## 蒼楓

版面名稱: 幽暗的心理研究室
版面描述: 大略放一些能左右心靈的東西以提供分析(尺度幾乎在獸狂版之上)
用途: 以便大家作分析跟讓我接受委託(心理/學業)
權限: 不限定

版面宣告:如放有涉及"性"部分請多在標題前補上[18+]

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解部落區看板申請暨使用規範中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## rix

版面名稱: "呆"狼的亂亂碎記錄本
申請原因: 不經常使用...沒有太大意義且還佔用資源  故申請刪除

給老大舔麻煩了m(_ _lll)m

----------


## 狼王白牙

已刪除

文章自發表日算起於資源回收桶保留90天

----------


## BOSS

版面名稱: 異想
版面描述: 巴茲的生活日記
用途: 生活中的點點滴滴  感觸等筆記或圖畫
權限: 所有會員均可看見   註冊會員均可回覆文章 

麻煩狼王了m(_ _)m

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 銀

因為第一次申請不成功....
經過多年(?)右回來申請囉~XD↓
版面名稱:樂園角落 
版面描述:在狼之樂園的一處角落,住著一隻叫作"銀"的狼... 
用途:寫寫札記.貼貼圖...等 
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 布雷克

版面名稱:布雷克的荒漠
版面描述:生活在樂園砂漠地帶,布雷克的秘密基地
用途:貼貼圖...寫些心情記事...小說存放區..等..
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

版面名稱:機密地區LEVEL-S
版面描述:放文章.怪圖.工作日誌
用途:貼圖+文章存放使用
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

沒有達到申請條件

請見* 部落區看板申請暨使用規範*

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

當時真的很抱歉...沒先讀規範

K大哥我想再申請(請看上一篇)

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 漣漪月影

版面名稱:漣月影堂
版面描述:紀錄我的生活心得感想
用途:大家一起分享生活心得感想或討論~
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 野

版面名稱:空．自由部落
版面描述: 遼空之酸甜苦辣的生活
用途:有事沒事放點自己的心情、隨筆、日記及音樂分享
權限:所有人都ok

那就麻煩白牙狼王了^^"
謝謝哩：）

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 白狼。淩

版面名稱:【 WHITE - WOLF 】 格中有空格唷^^"應該案複製貼 就好了

因為= =''我覺得黏在一起...我會感覺怪怪的(請原諒>"<)


版面描述: 想放一些自己畫的狼，可能連之前的一起白犽文章(因為我自己有想劇情...痾...也就是說..我畫的圖...是有連貫性的^^"...想像100%)

用途:繪畫狼...和寫故事(這樣比較整齊)...但如果是幫別人畫的狼,我會放在狼群區
痾...我有空還會幫你畫的...(我有拿給朋友看...他們都說不錯...有狼王的味道...= ="映像中 邊畫邊想著你的白牙大頭...嘻嘻)

權限:大家都可以看吧...樂園是無限的...不是虛幻的樂園^^

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

但是版面名稱不能蓄意加上一堆空格跟特殊符號, 其他版主會抗議, 所以開 *WHITE - WOLF*

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 萬獅

版面名稱:霸獅家族 
版面描述:以霸恩獅為中心所組成的獸家族
用途:家族圖放置為主也可有其它文圖　　
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

版面宣告:如放有涉及"性"部分請多在標題前補上[18+]
版主：雷歐813， 霸恩

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 蒼楓

總之呢~就是忙不過來了~雖然說楓一個能讀的很好~但是相對也太累很多(其他格看不懂~所以交給楓唸)
沒辦法擠出太多時間~甚至連自己休息研究的時間都沒了~當然版裡也不會有東西新增了~請白牙老大處置吧.........(覺得自己不負責任的呆龍)
帳號還要留著啊~~~我就算再忙都要晃來狼版啊~~~(但是各版的內容真的..沒有多的時間抽出來了...只能稍微在板上看一兩篇文~打文來不及)
真的非常對不起~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

版面已刪除 

文章轉錄到適當版面

帳號當然還是會留著   :Cool:

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

想弄個自己喜歡的類型的版先
裏面放點連接進去的音樂以及別的什麼的..
10月開始我就有自己的電腦了
可以做MID
那時候就接受委托給大家做音樂了>v<~
拜托KIBA先拉！^^

版面名稱:風亞風動
版面描述:放點歌（外連）以及自己喜歡的一類東西吧.. 
用途:做歌-v-~
權限:大家都能看見

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

讀一下申請規範先吧=W=+
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=447
(跑~)

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

多謝薩仔^^!
我改好咯~

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 所有使用者均可閱讀

----------


## 北極狼

版面名稱: 北極仙境
版面描述: 獸神居住聖地
用　　途: 討論獸神、獸及獸人問題,放置神譜、大頭及分享文章及圖片
權        限: 所有會員均可看見,註冊會員均可回覆文章 

版主：北極狼

----------


## 狼王白牙

新版已啟用

請先了解 部落區看板申請暨使用規範 中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

權限: 註冊會員均可閱讀

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前部落區看板的數量過多, 搜尋引擎的爬文造成樂園主機的負擔。


因此部落區看板的部份, 除了家族版

以及最近半個月內, 平均每天可產生0.5篇文章以上的看板

並且上述版面討論偏向大眾化, 非以下用途 :

日記、 檔案分享、心情抒發..等個人用途者


其他部落區版, 權限均修改為, *註冊會員可見*. (也就是訪客看不到)

新增看板, 權限亦先設定成 "*註冊會員可見*" 為主。

----------


## 萬獅

霸獅家族追加一個版主：奈良

在12月時一段時期不在，所以就請奈良來幫忙幫忙了′ ▽`/

----------


## 狼王白牙

已經追加完成

祝家族家族旺旺

----------


## 狼王白牙

樂園已經安裝了部落格功能，部落區看版全面暫停申請。

如有意願提早把部落區的文章轉移到部落格的狼友, 我將會提供技術上的協助. 請寫短訊息

現在使用中的部落區看版, 目前暫定可以繼續使用.

但仍需遵守部落區看版暨使用規範的約束

*公告日: 2006-12-07*

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

那個...白老大...我的個版不見了說
是發文數太少而被砍了嗎
可是早上還在,我也剛發文,下午就被砍了?
現在文章跑倒灌水版去了

----------


## 狼王白牙

收一下 *短訊息信箱*

2 個月到期了

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

那有辦法恢復嗎,之前太忙沒有上來,可以通融嗎?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 那有辦法恢復嗎,之前太忙沒有上來,可以通融嗎?


建議你啟用*部落格*

部落區未來可能不開放給單一會員使用, 規定也會更嚴格 (例如...幾星期不發文就砍版)
但部落格是永久保留文章的

----------


## PandaTwo

因為工作越來越忙～
加上還有很多事情要管與要處理～
對於這裡的個版實在鮮少能在分出心力去維護與新增內容了～
（基本上也已經很久沒在發文了說～）

因此～
申請將小熊貓的小熊爪關版～

至於內容的文章，有適合的版面就移到適合的版面～
否則就全數移除吧～

謝謝～

----------


## 狼王白牙

版面已對其他註冊會員關閉

文章搬移程序進行中

若未來有需求，歡迎使用樂園部落格

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

請問可以改名嗎O.Oa

原本名子:薩仔的小洞

新名子:薩卡的雜堆

謝謝˙w˙

----------


## 平川野

版面名稱:秘銀之刃冒險團.
版面描述:冒險者的交流場所.
用途:收發任務以及張貼任務完成報告.
權限:無特殊,所有會員均可看見並且發表或者回複文章.

版面宣告:請勿無意義的灌水~

版主:平川野,紫月狼.

就是這樣了,麻煩狼王了,謝謝~

----------


## 狼王白牙

平川野 你好：

部落區看版目前已經全面暫停申請，*請參考這篇公告*

狼之樂園已經有讓會員自由申請的博客，可以讓好幾位朋友共同管理

帖子內容的觀看權限方面設置也更為彈性，請多加利用。

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

近來點入部落格，
都不是以配套的外觀顯示，
而是以單純的空白原始版面顯示，
必須重新整理後才會恢復，
請狼王處理～謝謝。

----------


## 狼王白牙

最近部分會員反映有瀏覽上的問題，包括頁面空白、無法登入等
但並非所有會員都有一模一樣的問題，所以視為是 cookie 引起的個案

請清除離線檔案及瀏覽器 cookie 並重開機後試試看是可否正常瀏覽
如果仍舊無法解決，請用不同瀏覽器測試

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

欲廢版名：烏咪狼窩

由於個板沒有在使用故作此申請
對本站的參予度並不會因此而受到任何影響

仍是支持這個網站的
只是個人網路空間不在此而已

以上，麻煩了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

我們在 2007 年的年底後已經沒有所謂的個版  詳  http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=25432

如果是樂園部落格空間, 不想讓其他會員看見創建後的部落格 , 可以在*部落格控制台*裡

*部落格讀取控制*選項中選擇僅自己可見

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

感謝告知ˊWˋ
浪費你的時間真是抱歉了。

----------

